# Cannondale Caad 10 decals for seat stays



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to add something to the seat stays, dont really like the all silver. I was thinking of maybe adding some decals in black lettering. I can probably find regular letting to spell out what I want but does anyone know where I can find cannondale specific decals? I found some on ebay. 

I wouldn't mind a smaller version of the CAAD10 on the seat tube. It would be nice to have the same type of lettering.

Anyone have suggestions for where to look for decals?

Also anyone have any other ideas how to change the all silver seat stays without decals?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

ebay usually has sellers with decal kits. That's probably your best bet.

Or you can go back to the pre-CAAD10 days and put 'Handmade in USA' on them.


----------

